# Bait tank running while charging batteries?



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 5/5 BPS dual bank charger that I plug in overnight to charge my 2 deep cycle batteries on my 12 v minn kota powerdrive while I'm down south striper fishing. I am also running a secondary 5 amp rule aerating pump in my bait tank for better bait aeration. This secondary pump is clipped to the TM batteries. Is it a problem to keep the rule aerator running off the deep cycle batteries at night while it is charging? I'm hoping to spend a little more time relaxing and a little less time chasing fresh bait if I keep the pump running over night.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Should not be a problem....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

